# emerging ghamachi - download problem !

## sege

hey out there,

i was wondering about the networking tool hamachi for linux today. luckily i found it for linux and in portage... also a gtk gui version.

emerging hamachi works just fine but when i try to emerge ghamachi i get:

```

SegePad ghamachi # emerge ghamachi

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/ghamachi-0.7.3 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://purebasic.myftp.org/files/3/projects/ghamachi/v./gHamachi_gtk2.tar.gz'

--15:04:14--  http://purebasic.myftp.org/files/3/projects/ghamachi/v./gHamachi_gtk2.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gHamachi_gtk2.tar.gz'

Resolving purebasic.myftp.org... 204.16.252.98

Connecting to purebasic.myftp.org|204.16.252.98|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://www.penguinbyte.com/apps/pbwebstor/files/3/projects/ghamachi/v./gHamachi_gtk2.tar.gz [following]

--15:04:15--  http://www.penguinbyte.com/apps/pbwebstor/files/3/projects/ghamachi/v./gHamachi_gtk2.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gHamachi_gtk2.tar.gz'

Resolving www.penguinbyte.com... 207.36.86.155

Connecting to www.penguinbyte.com|207.36.86.155|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

15:04:16 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'gHamachi_gtk2.tar.gz'. Aborting.

```

when i try to get that file from somewhere else manually and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles/ it only changes one line of the message.

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/ghamachi-0.7.3 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://purebasic.myftp.org/files/3/projects/ghamachi/v./gHamachi_gtk2.tar.gz'

```

----------

## djay

 *sege wrote:*   

> hey out there,
> 
> i was wondering about the networking tool hamachi for linux today. luckily i found it for linux and in portage... also a gtk gui version.
> 
> emerging hamachi works just fine but when i try to emerge ghamachi i get:
> ...

 

Indeed.

There are 2 errors in the build currently.

1. The link directs to a wrong place. Download can be performed from different location.

2. Current version is 0.7.2 not 0.7.3

I have filed a bug report here, you can follow the resolution if you like.

If you need a faster workaround, I suggest downloading the file manually from here if you use GTK1 and from here if you use GTK2

----------

## sege

thanks for that...

well i already figured out to download it myself and install it as its just a archive containing one binary....

hth others for the future

----------

## Mgiese

today i downloaded it successfully

----------

